# How big does a collision have to be?



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2011)

Yesterday I was behind a van who suddenly stopped. As a result, I came very close to the back of him but went to the side I could see his mirror, and ahead of him. His reverse light then came on but I thought that he must have seen me as I was in his sight of view. He started reversing into me and I had to bang on the van and jump out of the way of being squashed. 

He did hit me but there was no damage to the bike or me and when I passed him he did apologise. 

Should I have gone about this differently even though there would not have been any reasonable outcome from calling the police?


----------



## chillyuk (22 Oct 2011)

Thankfully no damage to you or the bike. I take it from your post the driver's action was not malicious. The driver apologised. Forget it and get on with your life. 

I wish I could put hand on heart and say I have never made a mistake on the road!


----------



## apollo179 (22 Oct 2011)

Getting out of the way and banging on the van is the correct action to take in these circumstances.
The driver did apologise and no harm done so best leave calling the police for more serious incidents.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2011)

No damage, no injury, the police wouldn't want to know.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (22 Oct 2011)

Sounds like you were riding too close and in his mirrors' blind spot to begin with.

You do seem to get yourself in a lot of scrapes like this.


----------



## Muddyfox (22 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Yesterday I was behind a van who suddenly stopped. As a result, I came very close to the back of him
> 
> Should I have gone about this differently



Yes .. dont tailgate Vans


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums...ction=view&current=NH53OPO-Reversesintome.mp4

The video.

I wasnt tailgating him.


----------



## HLaB (22 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobu...ersesintome.mp4
> 
> The video.
> 
> I wasnt tailgating him.



I can't see the driver in the mirror I can only think that you came to a rest in his blind spot but if there was no real contact just learn from it.


----------



## CopperCyclist (22 Oct 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> No damage, no injury, the police wouldn't want to know.



Yep. Doesn't even classify as an RTC. Yeah, there was a offence of driving without due care, but as is well known on this forum, no chance CPS will run it without damage/injury caused anyway. The apology you got makes it sounds like the driver wasn't an arse about it either.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> Yep. Doesn't even classify as an RTC. Yeah, there was a offence of driving without due care, but as is well known on this forum, no chance CPS will run it without damage/injury caused anyway. The apology you got makes it sounds like the driver wasn't an arse about it either.




Well I had another collision with a vehicle today. It was at a set of traffic lights and they werent indicating to go left so ended up left hooking me. I clipped the wing mirror and stopped just in front of the car. I turned around and pointed at the indicator and said "where's your indicator?" The woman driving was laughing so I asked her why. She said that I shouldnt have been up the inside of her (arguable). Eventually she turned on the indicator and told me to get a move on. I told her that she was on camera and got her number plate. 

Later on I saw a police officer and told him. He asked me if there was any damage to my bike or me or the car and I told him that I was going to report it. He said that I shouldnt because as there was no damage, or damage which the driver would try to get money for, that I should just leave it. I said that I would like to report it because I dont think she would learn her lesson as she was laughing but the officer insisted that I shouldnt. 
As a result I didnt say thank you to the officer, just rode off as I felt I had been fobbed off a bit. 

(Video will be up in a bit)


----------



## vickster (22 Oct 2011)

Personally, I try never to sit on the inside of any vehicle if at all avoidable, more likely to if in a cycle lane but cannot get to the ASL (But never inside a truck). I would always try to eek out a space/position myself between vehicles where I can be seen. Motorists (including myself probably) aren't very good at looking to their left if sat in traffic - it's not the natural place to look - I am assuming you don't drive a car here so may not have that perspective). Remember cars (as much as lorries and vans) also have blindspots (albeit not as big obviously),

Have you read Cyclecraft? Might be an idea if you are new to riding and are often in heavy traffic and getting nudged, cut up etc  (It's under a tenner from Amazon I think) . Riding defensively is key, you are far more vulnerable that the motorists in their big and heavy steel and glass cocoon...even if they are in the wrong, you'll be the one to come off worse, so best to avoid getting into those situations...getting somewhere 2 minutes quicker really isn't worth getting squashed for


----------



## danger mouse (22 Oct 2011)

It sounds like you say 'dick head' as you ride of. 

If it is and after the driver apologised, then that's not very gentlemanly conduct.

Totally agree with a defensive approach. 

Its a very inconvenient fact that you will usually come of worst in an accident so in your own interest to apply very particular caution when around other road users.

Emphasis on the word accident.

I know it sometimes feels like it but I don't believe there are too many psychotic drivers intent on causing harm.


----------



## Dan_h (22 Oct 2011)

I have to say that this does not look like much to worry about, there was no damage. I would say that although you were not tailgating him you could have stopped further back giving the driver more of a chance to see you, OTOH the van driver should have looked behind better (the thought of kids crossing behind him comes to mind).

Still, in this instance just one of those things really.

Oh, as for the car turning left without indicating... well i do feel that passing to the left when the cars can turn left is not arguable, don't do it!!! So many people don't indicate that you cannot assume they are not turning, just don't be there.


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2011)

Couple of thoughts - you're on his right and he's not expecting that. Also, it looks like a genuine mistake and he apologised. Leave it.

With the lady, it's all about you looking behind you at junctions - assume that everyone else is likely to do something wrong. I always look behind to my right at a junction and it's sometimes prevented an accident.

My advice: ride much more defensively.


----------



## david k (22 Oct 2011)

you should realise its not always easy to see a cyclists and as i have posted on another thread we all make small errors when driving, this can be disastrous for a cyclist. therefore i recommend you cycle knowing this and put yourself in less danger. i wouldnt have got that close to a van and would have sat to the side where he can see me


----------



## Alien8 (22 Oct 2011)

If you're going to go up the inside of a vehicle like that you need to make sure that you can stop either well ahead of it or further over to the right in the ASL. That way they're most likely to see you. But in this instance the smart thing would have been to stop behind the car - you had nothing to gain.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums...rent=CX09VFF-Collisionandpolicediscussion.mp4


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2011)

With the woman, I had a bit of a problem getting my foot out of my clip. I thought that she was just going to go when it turned to green but had to go up the inside of her to not go into the back of her. 
That does not permit her actions of not bothering to indicate and left hooking me though. 

There was an ASL ahead of her, but as the lights changed when I approached her I chose not to take a chance and rush past as I thought she was going straight on and I wouldnt have gained any ground on her.


----------



## stowie (22 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> With the woman, I had a bit of a problem getting my foot out of my clip. I thought that she was just going to go when it turned to green but had to go up the inside of her to not go into the back of her.
> That does not permit her actions of not bothering to indicate and left hooking me though.
> 
> There was an ASL ahead of her, but as the lights changed when I approached her I chose not to take a chance and rush past as I thought she was going straight on and I wouldnt have gained any ground on her.



She should look in her mirrors before turning left for sure. And indicating is always jolly.

But some people don't expect cyclists and may not check as they pull away. That, or they are idiots. Either way, I tend to keep behind a car pulling away from the lights if there is a left turn option. It appears to me that you got caught in no mans land between the back of the car and the ASL as the lights turned. It can happen, and I tend to try to pull away slowly and let the car go first if I get caught alongside. 

I don't wear clips because I have had experiences where the clips get caught and I am somewhat challenged with co-ordination! I have seen someone trackstanding in an ASL (Lee Bridge Road roundabout in Clapton), only to overbalance and fall in a heap because they couldn't get out of their SPDs. Much merriment from the waiting car drivers ensued...


----------



## Thomk (22 Oct 2011)

I may be wrong Matt but I guess that you don't drive a car. Please always assume that the driver is on a mobile phone or putting their lipstick on rather that checking their left hand mirrors before turning left. People signal maybe 80% of the time (and usually mistimed) if that so it's up to you to assume the worst and protect yourself.


----------



## screenman (22 Oct 2011)

Are people who wear camera's more likely to encounter dodgy driving. I think all cyclist should be made to drive a car for 6 months before riding a bike.


----------



## Thomk (22 Oct 2011)

I think Matt is doing really well. My only advice to him is to recognise that he is still young and a little naive (only a little). Apologies as I know it sounds patronising from a cycling beginner. My only defence is that I am in my 40s and an ex driving instructor.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2011)

reiver said:


> If you don't get road wise sharpish your hat trick will not be far away.




3 times unlucky? I hope not. It has happened on 2 consecutive days now so I really hope nothing happens tomorrow. They are getting worse each day. 
Friday it wasnt the guys fault but he should have checked his mirrors. - No damage
Saturday she should have indicated and checked her mirrors. - Possibly some scrathes to the car and bruise on my arm from the wing mirror. 
?Sunday they should not have turned across my path and stopped suddenly as I wouldnt have gone over the bonnet and lost my life? - Death. 

I seriously hope this doesnt happen.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2011)

Thomk said:


> I think Matt is doing really well. My only advice to him is to recognise that he is still young and a little naive (only a little). Apologies as I know it sounds patronising from a cycling beginner. My only defence is that I am in my 40s and an ex driving instructor.




Mirror, signal, manouvre? Not what this woman was taught, more like manouvre, clip cyclist, check mirror, laugh, signal.


----------



## Thomk (22 Oct 2011)

That's life.


----------



## snorri (22 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Mirror, signal, manouvre? Not what this woman was taught, more like manouvre, clip cyclist, check mirror, laugh, signal.



You weren't squeaky clean either, according to your earlier post you were not in control of your vehicle due to your foot being stuck in a clip, and you "thought" the car was going straight on.
As others have said, more defensive cycling on your part would greatly improve your survival chances.

Another benefit of defensive cycling is the personal glow of satisfaction that comes when your actions have avoided an accident that could so easily have occurred due to the error of another road user.
Also it reduces wear on your tyres and brakes,and helps keep your blood pressure within safe limits!


----------



## PK99 (22 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Mirror, signal, manouvre? Not what this woman was taught, more like manouvre, clip cyclist, check mirror, laugh, signal.



Google "silly cyclist" and look at some of the videos on there, then reflect on the wisdom of passing up the inside of any vehicle stopped at traffic lights when you do not know how soon the light will change


----------



## Glover Fan (22 Oct 2011)

I think the OP needs to change his attitude else he will end up being squashed. Age is not an excuse.


----------



## Andy_R (22 Oct 2011)

As others have said, get a copy of Cyclecraft and start driving more defnsively. Just because others around you are "supposed" to signal, "supposed" to use their mirrors, you have found for yourself that they do not. Identify potential hazards and develop according strategies, eg not passing on the left when there is a left turn ahead, not stopping too close to vehicles that have stopped infront of you - the white van driver's attention was probably on the black car that appeared to be reversing into a parking spot - yes he should have been paying attention to his mirrors too, but you could have left more space which would havve given you more time to react and avoid being hit. 

The key to this is to not expect others to do the "right" thing. Expect the worst possible case and act accordingly.


----------



## HLaB (22 Oct 2011)

Matt, wrt to the woman its kinda of a thing you develop over time but you come to the opinion that everyone can turn left at a junction regardless of indicator (what the heck I believe they are even optional extras for BMW's ) or what can go wrong will. FWIW I like to pass a vehicle on the opposite side from a possible turning or if I'm unsure wait behind. Unfortunately if it all goes t1ts up I'd be the one hurt so I'd rather avoid that and would rather anticipate a collision than be involved in one. Good Luck


----------



## Dan_h (22 Oct 2011)

I think that the point that is coming across here is that although it would be nice if everyone followed the rules, checked their mirrors and indicated as they should it would be great, however in real life this does not happen. So the best we can do is to try not to put ourselves in positions where we are at more risk than we need to be. In both cases the OP mentioned the drivers SHOULD have seen him, but did not. In these cases you just need to make sure that the van won't hit you if it goes backwards or the car won't hit you if it turns left. Chalk both up to experience and watch out for similar situations and put yourself in a different position and you will be fine.

Getting a copy of "cyclecraft" is good advice, also watching things like the Silly Cyclist videos will give you an idea of things to avoid. Also accept the fact that you will have to compensate for other people's driving in order to stay safe and never, ever put saving a few minutes (or seconds) ahead of getting there safely.

Oh, and HLaB I have a BMW... how do I get the optional indicators fitted to it????


----------



## HLaB (22 Oct 2011)

Dan_h said:


> Oh, and HLaB I have a BMW... how do I get the optional indicators fitted to it????



LOL


----------



## Muddyfox (22 Oct 2011)

In video 1 with the van .. the van brakes and you can barely stop without hitting him and in Video 2 you cycle up the inside of the car and pull off together and get swiped.. you need to get street wise on a bicycle my friend especially on the undertaking scenario or you will end up Dead

Simon


----------



## Norm (22 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I wasnt tailgating him.


You said that you couldn't stop in time to not run into him, so you were too close.

On the second, what were you trying to "gain" from going up her inside, and why didn't you use the ASZ?


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2011)

When I learnt to drive, about the first thing I remember being told was never to place faith in what people say they are going to do, or not going to do - this is especially true with people indicating or not at roundabouts or junctions.

Does the OP have plans to learn to drive - it would give you a totally different perspective on the roads


----------



## DiddlyDodds (23 Oct 2011)

Seems to me you almost go out looking for an incident.

In 5 years of cycling i have no more than two incidents , i put it down to seeing a potential problem before it happens and back off.




Also being in my 40's, 25 years driving on the road gives that experience , you seem to cycle like i drove when i was 17, no experience and always everyone else's fault.


----------



## apollo179 (23 Oct 2011)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Also being in my 40's, 25 years driving on the road gives that experience , you seem to cycle like i drove when i was 17, no experience and always everyone else's fault.



Mat probabl;y cycles like most teenagers drive. Better they were all forced to cycle as they can do less harm on a push bike than in a car.
Maybe 2 years compulsory cycling before you get your provisional driving license - it would raise their awareness of cyclists.


----------



## cjb (23 Oct 2011)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Seems to me you almost go out looking for an incident.



That's also the impression I get.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2011)

I understand everyones comments and the advice I am getting from them is that I need to ride a bit more assertively (I mean stopping overtakes and not going up the inside of people). 

But with regards to the second video, what about the situation with the police officer? I felt although he was just fobbing me off just because there didnt seem to be any damage to anything.


----------



## lpretro1 (23 Oct 2011)

I have a panel van for my bicycle business and and people do not always realise how much poorer visibility to side and rear compared to a car - even with side mirrors very well adjusted. Of course, it is beholden on the driver to take extra care because of this. But please be aware that there are blindspots in a van - don't get too close or we just can't see you. If you pass either side there will be microseconds where you 'disappear' in the mirror before re-appearing - but by then it may be too late. Likewise, reversing a van is far harder from a visibility point of view thna a car - we have to be able to see whatever is behind in the mirrors. We all need to be a bit more patient with each other in the busy world we live in!


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2011)

Not assertively, defensively..i.e. not making choices that could potentially put you in harm's way - i.e. not undertaking or overtaking unless you are sure all other road users are aware of you (not just thinking that they should be aware of you). 

And order one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...ils?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1319374026&sr=8-1&seller=

Given the light is much less good at this time of year at all times of day often, suggest you get a high viz vest or jacket if you don't have one already - more change oblivious motorists will see you


----------



## david k (23 Oct 2011)

Thomk said:


> I may be wrong Matt but I guess that you don't drive a car. Please always assume that the driver is on a mobile phone or putting their lipstick on rather that checking their left hand mirrors before turning left. People signal maybe 80% of the time (and usually mistimed) if that so it's up to you to assume the worst and protect yourself.




i agree, no point being dead but it not being your fault


----------



## david k (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> http://s1132.photobu...ediscussion.mp4




arrhhh, if you keep riding like that you will have numerous collisions if not get dead!!!!! i cannot believe anyone in their right mind would try to overtake on the inside by a junction! the lady may well have checked her mirrors before you sneaked up inside, i bet 90+ out of 100 would then just turn left with a casual glance. 

you need to realise that car drivers will miss you, it is you who must amend your riding, your not going to get every driver to be aware of a cyclist sneaking up on the inside.


----------



## Dan_h (23 Oct 2011)

> But with regards to the second video, what about the situation with the police officer? I felt although he was just fobbing me off just because there didnt seem to be any damage to anything.




To be fair I am not sure there is much he can do about it as there was no damage or injuries. If you were in a car the police would still not be interested, even if there is damage then it is normally sorted out between the drivers and insurance companies. It is only a police matter if someone is hurt or one party does not stop or similar.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2011)

Dan_h said:


> To be fair I am not sure there is much he can do about it as there was no damage or injuries. If you were in a car the police would still not be interested, even if there is damage then it is normally sorted out between the drivers and insurance companies. It is only a police matter if someone is hurt or one party does not stop or similar.




I am really getting frustrated with the responses the police have towards incidents like this. First they say there needs to be a collision for them to investigate, then they say that as there wasnt any damage or injury, they dont care. I f*cking hate the police. 

So do the police think this is acceptable?:http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=CX57ZDL-2Veryclosepasses.mp4


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2011)

Methinks you swear too much having watched some of your videos particularly as you are out in a public place  (my apologies if you have tourettes!)

Granted that bit of driving was pretty awful but not at all uncommon especially if people don't know the road system!


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Oct 2011)

I think that you were too close to start with in the video at the start of this thread, then you stand in what appears to be a stupid position based on that footage, just out of the field of view.

Second video, stupid filtering (even if the driver was going straight ahead why the hell would you filter up the left as the lights go green, the driver would only have to pass you again anyway) and a crap way to conduct yourself following the event. Why didn't you ask for the drivers details etc.

Seriously... either learn to cycle or do us all a favour and stop posting these shoot videos.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Why didn't you ask for the drivers details etc.




Do you honestly think she would have given them to me?


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Oct 2011)

Whether she would or not, you should have calmly asked for them.

If you are going to go around criticising other road users, then you ought to display good road sense and generally have a good command of what you are doing.


----------



## snorri (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I am really getting frustrated with the responses the police have towards incidents like this. I f*cking hate the police.



You will hate them even more when they charge you with wasting police time by reporting incidents most of which you could have avoided by learning to cycle defensively. 


Just forget about the video cam, forget about trying to sort out those you consider to have wronged you, and learn to cycle defensively and keep calm.


----------



## Glover Fan (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I am really getting frustrated with the responses the police have towards incidents like this. First they say there needs to be a collision for them to investigate, then they say that as there wasnt any damage or injury, they dont care. I f*cking hate the police.
> 
> So do the police think this is acceptable?:http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=CX57ZDL-2Veryclosepasses.mp4


It's a big bad world out there and i'm sure the police have far more pressing interests, like catching robbers and murderers than dealing with an emo with an anger and attitude problem because someone has scratched his precious bicycle.

Why don't you just swallow your pride, take in the advice that has been offered out and to be honest, had you not been so young would have far less accepting just take a long hard look at yourself, and your language!!!


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2011)

Right, I am getting confused between 'defensive' cycling and 'agressive' cycling. Should I basically hold primary a lot more than I am going and not allow people to bully me out of the way? Or wont that just cause someone to go into me?


----------



## HLaB (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Right, I am getting confused between 'defensive' cycling and 'agressive' cycling. Should I basically hold primary a lot more than I am going and not allow people to bully me out of the way? Or wont that just cause someone to go into me?



Defensive is better as you are looking after your self without too much inconvenience to others; sometimes you need to be aggressive to look after your self but sometimes its just better to read the road ahead and anticipate muppetry and avoid rather than being involved in it.


----------



## Norm (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Right, I am getting confused between 'defensive' cycling and 'agressive' cycling. Should I basically hold primary a lot more than I am going and not allow people to bully me out of the way? Or wont that just cause someone to go into me?


 I wouldn't recommend either.

Assertive. Be where you want to be and own that piece of tarmac. Don't get into places you don't want to be.


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Oct 2011)

as recommended before get a copy of cyclecraft or even a bikeability course for yourself.


----------



## PK99 (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Right, I am getting confused between 'defensive' cycling and 'agressive' cycling. Should I basically hold primary a lot more than I am going and not allow people to bully me out of the way? Or wont that just cause someone to go into me?




You certainly need to read the road and traffic conditions far better than you do.

One of your videos is Titled "Barges through".

In that the car reaches the cushion/pinch point well before you do and does not set himself centrally but to "his side" possibly thinking he was leaving ypou enough space plus you ignore the parking space on the let in which you could have moved to "dance past" as cars would do in that position,

The only place for the driver to have stopped earlier to allow you though was on the yellow zig-zags outside the school and close to the lollypop lady guiding kids across and for whom you were going to have to stop as soon as you passed the car.


----------



## apollo179 (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Right, I am getting confused between 'defensive' cycling and 'agressive' cycling. Should I basically hold primary a lot more than I am going and not allow people to bully me out of the way? Or wont that just cause someone to go into me?



We all learn by our mistakes and through experience.
Are you learning anything as you go along ??


----------



## gaz (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I am really getting frustrated with the responses the police have towards incidents like this. First they say there needs to be a collision for them to investigate, then they say that as there wasnt any damage or injury, they dont care. I f*cking hate the police.



You just need to understand how the system works.


----------



## CopperCyclist (23 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I am really getting frustrated with the responses the police have towards incidents like this. First they say there needs to be a collision for them to investigate, then they say that as there wasnt any damage or injury, they dont care. I f*cking hate the police.
> 
> So do the police think this is acceptable?:http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/monkeysnutscom/Videos/?action=view¤t=CX57ZDL-
> 2Veryclosepasses.mp4



The term 'collision' is probably confusing you. In policing terms it's only a 'collision' if someone was hurt, or a vehicle (bikes included) damaged.

If its not a 'collision' the driver doesn't have to provide you details, and there's little we can do. Feeling annoyed because she was laughing at you would get the same response as someone overweight complaining that some feral youth ran past and called them 'fat'. Morally it's absolutely wrong, but there's very little the police can do under the restrictions of the law. A lot of people tend to turn to us thinking we are miracle workers, that we can hear your side, prove it 100% with no element of doubt, dish out instant restorative justice of some sort, and leave you happy.

If you had been injured, the police officer would have taken the report. If you bike had been damaged the police officer would have taken the report. Neither of those things happened, which means we are effectively powerless - which he seemed to tell you at the scene.

I also not your 'I ****ing hate the police' comment, and compare it to one you gave some time ago, when the driver got out of his car and confronted you, and you stated you were very happy with the 'nice policewoman' who came over, watched the footage, discussed the matter with you and promised to go speak with him. We have to act with common sense, and we can only hope that most people understand this (which they do). However, the one thing proved time and time again is that you can never keep everyone happy, all of the time.


----------



## david k (23 Oct 2011)

always put yourself where you can be seen, this may be middle of the road at certain times or may be, as in this latest video well back from the traffic and wiat to move off. either way, put yourself in a safe position first, even if it means you lose time or momentum 

if you keep riding as you see fit car drivers will continue to wrong you. at worse you will be in a collision, it may not be your fault but you will come off worse, i dont think your family will care if it was your fault or not, just that you are in hospital


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> I also not your 'I ****ing hate the police' comment, and compare it to one you gave some time ago, when the driver got out of his car and confronted you, and you stated you were very happy with the 'nice policewoman' who came over, watched the footage, discussed the matter with you and promised to go speak with him. We have to act with common sense, and we can only hope that most people understand this (which they do). However, the one thing proved time and time again is that you can never keep everyone happy, all of the time.




Sorry, I didnt mean the police in general. The way this police officer got his point across seemed to make me think he didnt care, which I wouldnt have minded. It was just the fact that his body language told it in a more direct way. 
I would have been happy with him if he said that "Unfortunately as there is no damage or injury, he is powerless to do anything which would satisfy me". I would have been very happy with him and accepted the matter if he had said something allong those lines.


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Oct 2011)

I think everyone on here will be greatful that the route I have planned for tomorrow involves a lot of country roads and therefore not many drivers. There will be few instances when I will need to be in primary (just on the roads around home). 
The route is 50 miles so I will try to enjoy it as there will not be anyone to shout at or get myself in a pickle with (unless someone coes around a corner on the wrong side of the road and goes into me).


----------



## Norm (24 Oct 2011)

Enjoy the ride, Matthew, and remember that we sometimes learn from the mistakes of others as life is too short to make them all ourselves.


----------



## Slaav (24 Oct 2011)

The number of times I sit at lights in my car indicating left and MUPPETS arrive on my left going straight on and are then surprised when I want to turn left astounds me. Truly astounds me.

I am lucky enough to have survived riding a motorbike for 20 years+ and can safely say that everyone should be made to ride one in London for 3 weeks - just to see what idiots are on the road on any form of transport - cycles included. 

My new experiences on bikes further my Motorcycling thoughts - IDIOTS - unless they prove otherwise!

That is the only way to NOT get angry or DEAD?




Treat everyone as if they want to either kill you or be killed and you won't go far wrong


----------



## screenman (24 Oct 2011)

Concentrate more on the cycling and less about being a film director.


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (24 Oct 2011)

screenman said:


> Concentrate more on the cycling and less about being a film director.



With a name like Mathew Tarrantino he cant help it its in the blood.


----------



## Dan_h (24 Oct 2011)

Matt, can I just add a thought about CX57ZDL in your video? I have to agree that the both overtakes were badly executed by the driver and TBH I would have been a bit angry about those. I think they showed a lack of planning , thought and patience on the part of the driver.

The only thing that I think I would have done differently is that I would have slowed down a bit as he went past the first time (compensating for his lack of skill!), sworn to myself under my breath, and then stayed behind him at the lights. If someone overtakes me badly once I do not want them to be in a position to do it again!

Still, the important thing is to accept that these things happen, not get too wound up about them and continue enjoying your ride. It is worth giving some thought to these little incidents that happen after the adrenaline has gone down and to try to think what you could have done differently to prevent them, and your video's are useful for that.


----------



## BSRU (24 Oct 2011)

I think your showing one of the benefits of wearing a camera. that is having your cyclecraft/riding analysed by people who tell it like it is. Hopefully you can improve yourself so that these types of incidents become rarer and eventually almost non-existent.

It is like being followed by a peloton of riding instructors.


----------



## Norm (24 Oct 2011)

BSRU said:


> It is like being followed by a peloton of riding instructors.


----------



## mr Mag00 (24 Oct 2011)

lol!


----------



## Slaav (24 Oct 2011)

Matt,
I have skimmed through this thread and watched the vids.

Cant remember who it was but someone hit the nail on the head when they posted that it doesn't matter who was right and wrong if you are dead or seriously hurt. I was taught this when learning to ride a motorcycle.

As I have posted elsewhere; assume that everyone is out to either kill you or be killed. Ride or drive accordingly....

In addition, I really can't see why you have got a problem with the plod? You were not hurt, no damamge and you didnt even get her particulars but then want to go off on a crusade re here behaviour? Plod wouldn't take you seriously anywhere with that 'case'.

And cycling around shouting at everyone that 'I have got you on camera' will just make most think you are being a bit of a dick! Sorry.




Without wishing to sound too confrontational, you sound like a bit of an 'angry man' in your vids and your posts?


----------



## gaz (24 Oct 2011)

BSRU said:


> I think your showing one of the benefits of wearing a camera. that is having your cyclecraft/riding analysed by people who tell it like it is. Hopefully you can improve yourself so that these types of incidents become rarer and eventually almost non-existent.
> 
> It is like being followed by a peloton of riding instructors.



In a few months time he will look back at this and see how much it has changed his cycling.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> In a few months time he will look back at this and see how much it has changed his cycling.




for his sake and ours I really hope so.


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> In a few months time he will look back at this and see how much it has changed his cycling.


----------



## david k (24 Oct 2011)

Slaav said:


> Matt,
> I have skimmed through this thread and watched the vids.
> 
> Cant remember who it was but someone hit the nail on the head when they posted that it doesn't matter who was right and wrong if you are dead or seriously hurt. I was taught this when learning to ride a motorcycle.
> ...



+1


----------

